# Product Shots / Tables



## derekneuts (Apr 20, 2007)

Can someone give me the rundown on what to look for in a good shooting table?  What lights are best (are we still using strobes for this or constant-on?)  Softboxes?  Never done this before, but I've been thinking of it lately.  Any advice to get started doing basic product shots would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## guitarmy (Apr 20, 2007)

Depends what size of products you're looking to shoot, but you can usually get away with a plain ol' kitchen table and a light tent of some sort. You can go DIY or you can get B&H's. I hear it's pretty good. 

Throw some posterboard under that, a strobe/flash (unmodified) on one side or both, and you're good to go.


----------



## fmw (Apr 21, 2007)

We're still using strobes.  Nothing works as well.


----------

